# ON1 Photo RAW 2018 Announced, Takes on Lightroom With New Features



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 9, 2017)

```
<strong>Portland, OR – November 9, 2017 ­</strong>– Today, ON1, Inc. announced ON1 Photo RAW 2018 is officially available. Along with the essential tools and features needed in a photography workflow, ON1 Photo RAW 2018 includes key updates to the fast, non-destructive raw processing engine. Photographers now have an integrated tool with accelerated photo management, precise photo development, hundreds of customizable photo effects, fast and beautiful HDR, pano stitching, masking and blending adjustments, layers, and much more – in one app.</p>
<p>From the beginning the ON1 community has driven the development of ON1 Photo RAW based on what’s most important to them. Almost every feature and improvement made to the app in version 2018 is a direct result of community input through the ON1 Photo RAW Project.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>This type of transparency is what customers can continue to expect from the ON1 team. This process has solidified ON1 Photo RAW as the app designed by photographers for photographers and a great alternative to Adobe® Lightroom®.</p>
<p>ON1 Photo RAW 2018 includes major updates and enhancements in many areas. Key new features include the following.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>ON1 HDR</strong> – Create stunning HDR photos that merge all tonality from a bracket of photos in a fraction of the time (test results have shown up to seven times faster than other HDR apps). Automatically aligns photos and removes ghosting from motion between exposures. Includes full non-destructive editing with natural results and can be turned up to 11 for a surreal look.</li>
<li><strong>Pano Stitching </strong>– Combine multiple photos into a single panoramic or matrix photo. Automatically aligns photos, even if they are not shot on a tripod, and blends them together seamlessly. An option to embed panoramic metadata for Facebook panning is also available.</li>
<li><strong>Global Mask Editing Tools</strong> – These include new mask Density and Feather sliders to allow for changing the density or opacity of masks as well as blur masks for softening.</li>
<li><strong>Luminosity Mask Updates </strong>– Adjust the levels of a mask to increase the contrast or brightness as well as set a tonal window to only affect a certain zone. These updates allow users to target just the area they want, based on the photo.</li>
<li><strong>Color Range Masks </strong>– Create a mask from a color range selection.</li>
<li><strong>Blur and Chisel Mask Tools</strong> – In ON1 Effects, the Blur and Chisel mask tools are now included. The blur tool is perfect for softening or feathering a mask selectively. The Chisel tool lets the user push or pull the edge selectively, to remove halos. All of these new masking options are re-editable and non-destructive.</li>
<li><strong>Versions</strong> — Versions are virtual copies of the same photo. Each version created can include non-destructive settings, including crop, retouching and adjustments. Versions work just like any other photo without taking up more space on your computer.</li>
<li><strong>Updated UI</strong> — Clean and modern UI where your photo is the center of attention. Custom name filters and layers to easier keep track of work. Also select your own UI accent color.</li>
<li><strong>Paint with Color Brush</strong> — Painting with color can be a solid color, perfect for skin smoothing and making annotation layers, or paint with just the color and leave the underlying luminosity in place to change the color of objects like eyes.</li>
<li><strong>Selectively Add or Remove Noise</strong> — Brush away noise in areas like skies or add noise for an artistic effect.</li>
<li><strong>Improved Highlight Recovery</strong> –– The algorithms for highlight recovery have been improved.</li>
<li><strong>ON1 Photo for Mobile </strong>— Take the best shots with you on the go with the free ON1 Photo for Mobile app. It’s a great way to share portfolios. It can also sync new photos taken on phones back to the desktop so those photos are ready for editing.</li>
<li><strong>Additional Camera & Lens Support </strong>— Added support for the Nikon D850, Olympus EM-10 III, Panasonic DMC-G85, preliminary support for Sony a7R III, plus a ton of new lenses.</li>
</ul>
<p>ON1 Photo RAW 2018 differentiates itself from other apps by allowing photographers to both browse and catalog their photos from the very beginning of their workflow. This hybrid system provides one of the fastest digital asset management tools available today. The ultra fast photo browser is perfect for quickly viewing and culling through photos without having to wait on an import process. Once the culling process is complete, the ability to create and catalog those photos is the next step in common workflows.</p>


<p>There is plenty more available within the app’s non-destructive photo development. These features include re-editable adjustments such as exposure, contrast, color, shadows, highlights, lens correction, and transform tools. The hundreds of unique photo effects are also perfect for finishing off your photos to add that extra punch. Photographers have complete control of how each effect is applied using masking brushes, gradients masks, and local adjustments. Each effect is also completely customizable to save any look as a custom preset.</p>
<p>Photo editing technologies such as live blending options, apply to, smart layers, smart photos, and mask refinement tools also make ON1 Photo RAW 2018 a more advanced pixel editor without having to launch a separate app. The ability to combine photos together with layers, masks, and selectively apply filters and effects to raw photos gives users a big advantage.</p>
<p>ON1 Photo RAW 2018 isn’t just for raw files. Supported file formats include JPEG, TIF, PSD, PSB, PNG, and DNG are supported and benefit from the speed, performance, and abundance of editing tools in the app. Photo RAW 2018 also continues to work seamlessly within current photography workflows. The app integrates as a plug-in for Adobe® Lightroom® Classic CC and Photoshop® and further builds its case as a complete standalone photo editor or alternative to the Adobe Photography Plan. Version 2018 also integrates with the major cloud services to allow for uploading, managing and editing photos across multiple computers. This also allows users to sync photos and their edits across multiple computers or in a studio setting.</p>
<p><strong>Price and Availability</strong></p>
<p>ON1 Photo RAW 2018 is available for download as a free 30-day trial from the ON1 website. Previous owners of any ON1 app (or ON1 plug-in) can upgrade for $99.99. Those who don’t own an ON1 app can order for $119.99. ON1 Photo RAW 2018 is also bundled with some excellent bonus materials which include: Three ON1 Photo RAW 2018 Courses by Product Director Dan Harlacher, and all of their 2017 and 2018 Loyalty Rewards. ON1 Photo RAW 2018 works with both Mac and Windows and includes activation on up to five computers.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2017)

$120 and a new version every year or you lose upgrades. Thats $12 $10 a month. Nothing wrong with that, developers need a living wage just like anyone else.

If you only upgrade every 5 years, that's fine as well. To each his own.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 10, 2017)

And if you don’t need the upgrades for 5 years, that’s $2.40/month ;D


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 10, 2017)

Can this sync and watermark as well?


----------



## Lurker (Nov 10, 2017)

> $120 and a new version every year or you lose upgrades. Thats $12 a month.



Ooops, 120/12 = $10 month



> And if you don’t need the upgrades for 5 years, that’s $2.40/month


10/5 = $2


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 10, 2017)

Tried the beta version and organisation(keywords and geotags) is still not on par with Lightroom. Performance has certainly improved over Photos10 that I had been using before.


----------



## LDS (Nov 10, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> $120 and a new version every year or you lose upgrades. Thats $12 a month.



Upgrades or updates? Their site lists the upgrade available "For owners of any ON1 product" - thereby you don't need to pay each here to buy an upgrade. Updates may stop once a new release is available, but if you don't need them you don't have to upgrade each year.

Anyway, it looks the hunt for ex-Lightroom users is open...


----------



## snoke (Nov 10, 2017)

Tried On1Raw 2017 Beta 4.

Crash CR2 browsing folders.

That all I do.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2017)

Everyone plays the same game. Cars get features added and you don't have to buy a new car but you want to. Cell phones are still very useful but not the latest so you want the new feature. Canon cameras ...

Isn't this what keeps the economy going?  For decades I drove 60's Ford Falcons, repairing them until they were trash and I saved a lot of money that got poured into kids music lessons. Now (sadly) I no longer want to go that route and really don't have to except for fun, occasionally.

I bought ON1 Raw 2017 and never even used it I'm so busy!  ;D

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Nov 10, 2017)

I was a big fan of OnOne when it was a suite of Photoshop plug-ins. Mostly used Perfect Portrait (still do) and sometimes Perfect Resize (Genuine Fractuals). 

But, as far as I can tell, they've pretty much abandoned the plug-ins in favor of Photo RAW. 

I don't really need or want to learn a new raw processor. I don't use Lightroom (Can do everything it does in Camera Raw and don't care for the file management component). Just different workflow I guess, but now I'd like to find a decent portrait software plugin because I'm sure OnOne will eventually quit working with Photoshop.


----------



## Talys (Nov 10, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I bought ON1 Raw 2017 and never even used it I'm so busy!  ;D



This represents 80% of my software purchases :


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 10, 2017)

unfocused said:


> I was a big fan of OnOne when it was a suite of Photoshop plug-ins. Mostly used Perfect Portrait (still do) and sometimes Perfect Resize (Genuine Fractuals).
> 
> But, as far as I can tell, they've pretty much abandoned the plug-ins in favor of Photo RAW.
> 
> I don't really need or want to learn a new raw processor. I don't use Lightroom (Can do everything it does in Camera Raw and don't care for the file management component). Just different workflow I guess, but now I'd like to find a decent portrait software plugin because I'm sure OnOne will eventually quit working with Photoshop.



Alien Skin?


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been using ON1 (previously OnOne) software since Perfect Photo Suite 8, and participated in the beta testing program for Photo RAW 2018.

In response to *unfocused*'s post, Photo RAW still installs its Layers, Effects, Develop and Resize plug-ins for Lightroom and Photoshop (which is how I use it). I don't think they'll abandon the Adobe plug-in market anytime soon.

I'm a Lightroom 5.7 and Photoshop Elements 13 user, and I would probably migrate to Photo RAW completely, _if_ the Develop module provided a history of changes like Lr and Ps, and if it provided a set of Upright corrections (Off / Auto / Level / Vertical / Full), as well as manual transformation changes (Vertical / Horizontal / Rotate / Scale / Aspect) like Lr does. 

What I would really like to see ON1 do is boil the Photo RAW interface down to two modules (Browse and Develop), and implement the Layers, Effects and Resize functions into the Develop module. The Effects are essentially like Lr presets, but I do like the ability to see thumbnail previews before applying them. Besides Photo RAW Effects, Perfectly Clear and Luminar also provide these thumbnail previews. (Possibly Affinity Photo, too, but couldn't confirm ... my trial has expired.)

I sent these suggestions to ON1 during the 2018 beta phase, but of course, beta is for bug resolution and not for feature enhancement, so have to I'll wait to see what Photo RAW 2019 brings.

While I like Lr's cataloging program, my folder structure for image storage enables me to find what I'm looking for without the catalog. I'd be just as content using the Browser in products like Photo RAW, eliminating the neew for the big database, and keeping the non-destructive RAW processing and Develop edits in sidecar files within each folder.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you Lurker, of course you are correct . Apparently attention errors didn’t cost me dearly enough in school.. :


----------

